# Metal Vibrating sound



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a 95 Altima, 5 speed. When I'm accelerating I hear a faint noise coming from under the hood somewhere. It's not serious, the car runs fine. But the noise is driving me crazy.

It sounds like metallic vibration. Or like something has come loose and is moving around when it shouldn't be. It's only when I accelerate. 

This must be common because my father who has a 96 automatic occasionally has the same noise.

It's a little hard to describe, so I can't provide any more details about it, and I doubt that this description will help anyone diagnose it. But I thought I'd throw it out there because it does seem to be a common occurrence in Altimas. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

sk


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

What octane do you use in the tank? If it's not premium, wait until you are nearly empty, fill it up with the 91 or 93 and see if it goes away. Might be engine knock.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

does it sound like a chain rattling? does the sound go away if you "floor" it? if it does then that would be really close to detonating as Mark said. that can be treated by better gas as he said or by way of a tune up with the timing checked and set. bad timing alone can cause detonation. if its not detonation, it could be your timing chain rattling against the chain guides. our engines have a timing chain and not a timing belt so the engine is louder by design.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It could be the hood prop is missing the rubber or the clip or it could be the exhaust shielding is loose. It maybe the timing chain try changing the oil with a higher viscosity this should quiet it down if that is making noise.

Troy


----------



## Partyboy25 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yeah, I heard this type of noise in my 200sx se. It was there for a couple weeks and now(last night) my car died. The tow truck guy got it today (also the owner of the shop) and he said I had thrown a rod. I dont know if this is the same problem your having, but be careful.


----------



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

Partyboy25 said:


> Yeah, I heard this type of noise in my 200sx se. It was there for a couple weeks and now(last night) my car died. The tow truck guy got it today (also the owner of the shop) and he said I had thrown a rod. I dont know if this is the same problem your having, but be careful.


No its not the same problem...Mine is not causing any sort of mechanical problem and is not getting any worse.

I believe Troy is probably correct, because I have yet to change my oil after I got some gas down in there from flooding the engine. The mechanic had told me to make sure I changed my oil because it reaked of gas. Just haven't had time....I'll post after I change the oil, to say whether it went away.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

i have a 93 and had the same problem it turned out to be the heat shield on the exhaust under the car but it did sound like it was coming from the engine.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

My altima 95 also had exactly same thing you described,short after I bot it. That was driving me nuts! Than with my friends help I found it. There were two rusty metal rings hanging over the header pipe. No idea how it got there - probably somebody forgot to to remove pieces of old parts when replacing,or something else,but the rings where solid and it took a lot of effort to remove them. It was a huge relief - I thought it was something serious. So,I suggest to ask somebody to push gas pedal while parked and listen sounds from under the car.


----------



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

Agoudine said:


> My altima 95 also had exactly same thing you described,short after I bot it. That was driving me nuts! Than with my friends help I found it. There were two rusty metal rings hanging over the header pipe. No idea how it got there - probably somebody forgot to to remove pieces of old parts when replacing,or something else,but the rings where solid and it took a lot of effort to remove them. It was a huge relief - I thought it was something serious. So,I suggest to ask somebody to push gas pedal while parked and listen sounds from under the car.


Thanks.

What's the header pipe?

sk


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Pipe that goes from engine to catalytic converter. It's visible from underneath the car. Would be nice if you can lift the car or put front weels (at least one) on something higher level,like a sidewalk and look under. it is close to center of the car. Haynes Manual will help to locate it. Heat shields are there too (over the pipe). Do not forget to apply parking brakes if goung under the car !.


----------



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

Agoudine said:


> Pipe that goes from engine to catalytic converter. It's visible from underneath the car. Would be nice if you can lift the car or put front weels (at least one) on something higher level,like a sidewalk and look under. it is close to center of the car. Haynes Manual will help to locate it. Heat shields are there too (over the pipe). Do not forget to apply parking brakes if goung under the car !.


Thank you...will do!


----------

